# Quellcode mit SWT ohne Eclipse kompilieren



## André Uhres (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Ich möchte eine Java Quellcodedatei mit NetBeans kompilieren.
Die Datei enthält aber SWT-Sachen wie z.B.:

```
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
```
SWT ist ja ein Plugin von Eclipse.
Was brauch ich nun um dieses Programm ohne Eclipse, also mit einer anderen IDE (hier NetBeans), zu kompilieren?


----------



## SamHotte (26. Mai 2006)

Die SWT-Jars (von der Eclipse-Download-Seite als SWT-Runtime oder als RCP-Runtime (da ist dann noch ein bisschen mehr drin) herunterzuladen).


----------



## André Uhres (26. Mai 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die SWT-Jars (von der Eclipse-Download-Seite als SWT-Runtime oder als RCP-Runtime (da ist dann noch ein bisschen mehr drin) herunterzuladen).


Hat geklappt.
Hier ist der Link: SWT
Man muss swt.jar und auch die *.dll Dateien in den classpath tun.
Die *.dll Dateien braucht man um das Programm auch ausführen zu können.

Danke SamHotte für die schnelle Hilfe  :toll:


----------

